# "Canadian ShopTalk & Weather Hangout"



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeaaa, c'mon over Canucks! tymusic A new place where we can talk "ShopTalk" & hear the Weather gossip. Lets keep this thread for Social Hangouts & general topics for us Canadians here  Don't forget to grab a beer on the way in


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great Idea. I promise no liquid de icing talk or Triple L will not come in here.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, we finally decided to split the weather thread huh, cool


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Grassman09;956089 said:


> Great Idea. I promise no liquid de icing talk or Triple L will not come in here.


HahaLOL aren't you buddys with Chad?

It sure is Liquidy outside....:laughing:


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Not to throw a damper but there is already a social group:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93635&highlight=canadian+plowers

But hey, the more the merrier, simply pointing out that one was created a short while ago....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Traitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;956437 said:


> Traitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, traitors!!!, this is what everyone under the weather thread was talking about earllier wasn't it, call me a traitor, you must be a liberal back bencher:realmad: lmao:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;956437 said:


> Traitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Will you guys makeup your minds so I know where to troll!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;956476 said:


> I agree....


i bet if i became a SIMA member through you, you would start trolling heretymusic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,in not i am sure grandview would oblige


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

buckwheat_la;956508 said:


> i bet if i became a SIMA member through you, you would start trolling heretymusic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,in not i am sure grandview would oblige


Your probably right. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;956535 said:


> Your probably right. LOL


I guess I mind as well give in & cast my vote for Dave Snyder of Caledon! I think it's a perfect decision cause hes normal, drives Green tractors & isn't thaT obsessed with FF to the point where he puts stickers on his trailer doors!  LOL tymusic


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Grassman09;956089 said:


> Great Idea. I promise no liquid de icing talk or Triple L will not come in here.


Your missing the whole point Dave, this is "shoptalk" so you CAN talk about your sprayer and liquids here and I'll have no problem with it at all 

Even tho I still think a completly seperate thread should be started for that topic but thats just me i guess...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Dave - thats actually a quite impressive liquid system you got set up! wesport

I invested $67 in to my system last year, tried it once and had little to no results and said F that!

Hopefully it works out good for you cause you sure got quite a bit of money invested into it... Atleast I wasnt to disappointed with my $67 outfit, I even used some of the pipe to make a controller holder for my ebling blade, now that was money well spent LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Did anyone get a copy of the premiere issue of "SnowManager" magazine? Back in early November...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

never even heard of it


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Triple L;956783 said:


> Dave - thats actually a quite impressive liquid system you got set up! wesport


Lets see some pics Dave.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll put them up here


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassman09;957398 said:


> I'll put them up here


You can always down size the nozzles if you end up thinking your putting down to much liquid. Those nozzles are based on 80-100 gal/acre @ approx 5 mph. It will all depend on what liquid you are spraying, some liquids say to apply only 40 gallon / acre. Now that you have xtra hose maybe you can become a dealer with all that xtra stock. Didn't think about it but for as little as you needed I could have cut you a piece and sent it up?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

where are all the alberta contractors?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Um, in Alberta? :laughing:



buckwheat_la;958509 said:


> where are all the alberta contractors?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Dellwas, how far are u fron Sunnyvale Trailer Park? LOL :waving:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kubota 8540;958180 said:


> You can always down size the nozzles if you end up thinking your putting down to much liquid. Those nozzles are based on 80-100 gal/acre @ approx 5 mph. It will all depend on what liquid you are spraying, some liquids say to apply only 40 gallon / acre. Now that you have xtra hose maybe you can become a dealer with all that xtra stock. Didn't think about it but for as little as you needed I could have cut you a piece and sent it up?


I prob could have got away with 5' or 10'. But you have to admit the price was soo good. Cheaper then you can even get it for there. That's un heard of something cheaper in Canada then the USA. Now I can supply you with hose.

I could always drive faster. I have a manual ball valve on the 1" line too that I can close. The beat juice is thick stuff esp in the cold. They only call it juice in the summer and syrup in the winter.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't know, it's filmed somewhere in Dartmouth, I'm in downtown Halifax. However, saw Julian driving a new Jaguar this summer, and saw Lahey and his wife down by the waterfront. Seriously, John Dunsworth (Lahey) was being heckled by fans, couldn't even take a quiet stroll with his wife. Bubbles (Mike Smith) is also getting into the bar business in a big way. He has Bubbles Palace, another I can't think of, and I hear he's negotiating on a third one. Then there's Lucy. She just finished up teachers' school and had been hired to teach in a private school in Bedford. Some parent complained and all of a sudden she was canned....



creativedesigns;958832 said:


> Hey Dellwas, how far are u fron Sunnyvale Trailer Park? LOL :waving:


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

buckwheat_la;958509 said:


> where are all the alberta contractors?


They r all out in their fields checking to make sure their oil rigs r still pumping.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Bigblock;959977 said:


> They r all out in their fields checking to make sure their oil rigs r still pumping.


didn't you hear that is Saskatchewan now!!! seriously though, i am a little surprised because you would think there would be some big ass companies in Calgary and Edmonton, but i have yet to hear of many on of them, Brad 3403 is bigger contractor in Calgary, but he isn't huge................yet


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

No shop talk/stories in Canada?


----------



## Tkobobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

buckwheat_la;958509 said:


> where are all the alberta contractors?


Workin lol how things under the bridge


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

*Damn i just found this thread now*


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kubota 8540;970302 said:


> No shop talk/stories in Canada?


They are all over in my Canadian De Iceing thread. :laughing:


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Wheres the damn snow. Christ i might as well start a pool install.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Grassman09;971288 said:


> They are all over in my Canadian De Iceing thread. :laughing:


I guess thats where all the valuable info is on Liquid Ice management?!? :laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

creativedesigns;971843 said:


> I guess thats where all the valuable info is on Liquid Ice management?!? :laughing:


When I posted earlier, I wasn't even looking for valuable info. I was willing to read some B.S. or lies since there is no weather to deal with? The lows I'm willing to settle for sometimes, tells me I'm in need of some snow!


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but i'm sure gettin tired of all this RAIN! WTF! May as well build an ark!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ondirtymax;973944 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but i'm sure gettin tired of all this RAIN! WTF! May as well build an ark!


2 Blondes....2 Brunettes.....2 Redheads.......


----------

